# What Pokemon do you like that other people hate?



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 21, 2008)

By golly, I actually think Bidoof is cute. I didn't think so before I got PMD2, but now I love Bidoof. Yup, yup!

I also like Zubat. They're just cute to me. :T


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 21, 2008)

Dunsparce, and Koffing.

I think that at least 1 person I know hates them :(


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 21, 2008)

Now you know two that dislike Dunsparse. It may be cute, but it's useless in battle.


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 21, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> By golly, I actually think Bidoof is cute. I didn't think so before I got PMD2, but now I love Bidoof. Yup, yup!
> 
> I also like Zubat. They're just cute to me. :T


yeah, before PMD2, i also didn't like Bidoof. i actually hated them.:sweatdrop: mostly because of their cry and because to me, they looked really dumb and were useless in battle. but now i think they're really cute!!


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 21, 2008)

I guess Absol. No one seems to really like it other than me. And Cubone.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 21, 2008)

Mm, Poochyena. It's not that it's hated, it's more like it's sort of ignored really... Because it's a beginning-of-the-game Pokémon and everyone doesn't pay much attention to it due to its stats. Same with Mightyena.

Also, Beautifly. Most people I know seem to prefer Butterfree and say that it's just a stupid cheap imitation that sucks even worse in battle, but I really do like Beautifly. <3


----------



## spaekle (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm a Poison-type fan and I like more or less every Pokemon of that type, which includes some that people think are annoying/ugly/what have you. Why do people gotta be that way? D:


----------



## PichuK (Aug 21, 2008)

I like Stunky. It is a Skunk. It is therefore awesome.

I also like Hoothoot, but it's the same as Poochyena. There's no real reason to use it. :(


----------



## Linzys (Aug 21, 2008)

Pachirisu and pikachu. :3 Everyone hates pikachu because it's supposedly popular.

Poor, poor pikachu.

Also, plusle and minun. They seems sorta ignored. They're actually among my top favorite pokemon. c:


----------



## Renteura (Aug 21, 2008)

*Seaking.*


----------



## Sketchy Galore (Aug 21, 2008)

I love Paras and pretty much all other bug and grass types.
Also, Stunky and Skuntank because skunks are awesome.
Crobat and his first stages are great as well.  And Ninjask!


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 21, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> Now you know two that dislike Dunsparse. It may be cute, but it's useless in battle.


Wrong.


----------



## Treechu (Aug 21, 2008)

Dunsparce. :]

And Mr. Mime, come on, whats wrong with a clown that's insane? Everyone loved to Joker in Dark Knight.


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 21, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I'm a Poison-type fan and I like more or less every Pokemon of that type, which includes some that people think are annoying/ugly/what have you. Why do people gotta be that way? D:


I love the poison type.  :D

Anyway, I really love Zubat. And Geodude, Caterpie, Koffing (how can you dislike Koffing? o.o), and a ton of others.

Also, Arylett, I agree. I love Beautifly.


----------



## Flora (Aug 21, 2008)

Linzys said:


> Pachirisu and pikachu. :3 Everyone hates pikachu because it's supposedly popular.
> 
> Poor, poor pikachu.
> 
> Also, plusle and minun. They seems sorta ignored. They're actually among my top favorite pokemon. c:


Yup yup yup.  A _certain_ electric-type fan club comes to mind. -.-


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Aug 21, 2008)

I love Zubat. <3 No, I don't know why. I guess it's just because it generally seems useful to me.


----------



## kunikida. (Aug 21, 2008)

Almost everyone I know who likes Pokemon hate Amphoros. How can you hate a thing used as a beacon that's oh so cute and huggable! Plus, they hate Houndoom. How can you hate a very cute innocent dog with ultra cool horns, bones on it's back, it's slim and long tail, and EVERYTHING!!!! They're also afraid of it. Wonder why? *Houndoom howls* Still no idea.


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 21, 2008)

Gratina. I rocks with high stats, a good moveset, and a Shell Bell. My friend hates Gratina because it looks "ugly".(I used to until I made it learn the Following moveset:
Shadow Force(To annoy Dark Master)
Psycic(can beat my other friend's Blaziken any day)
Earth Power(You can't say that you can whip Dialga(Or any steel-type...) with it.)
Psyc up(To copy stat changes.^^)
^
Also great for Smart contests.
-----
Palkia. It's not very popular, most of my friends have Dimond, but one friend only got Dimond(he wanted Pearl) because some people said you can't link Dimond with Pearl.(Okay... WTF?)
Rocks with high stats and move set:
Spacial Rend
Rock Smash(crazy moment.)
Cut(Above.)
Thunder

Note:All awsome(to me) movesets are purly based on the levels of my pokemon.(73 for Gratina and 53 for Palkia)=p


----------



## S. E. (Aug 22, 2008)

My friend once said she didn't like Cubone. Oh, and I likes Pikachu.

Otherwise, I'm cliched and I like most Pokemon everyone else likes. =V


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 22, 2008)

I like ninjask! I'm just too lazy to train them!

I like exeggcute, pincer, gastly, and slakoth (Just some. I'm feeling lazy)


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Aug 22, 2008)

> I guess Absol. No one seems to really like it other than me.


I like them... ;_;


> Mm, Poochyena. It's not that it's hated, it's more like it's sort of ignored really... Because it's a beginning-of-the-game Pokémon and everyone doesn't pay much attention to it due to its stats. Same with Mightyena.


I like them, too! I have them on every single R/S/E file I have.


> Plus, they hate Houndoom. How can you hate a very cute innocent dog with ultra cool horns, bones on it's back, it's slim and long tail, and EVERYTHING!!!!


That Pokémon is so. Freaking. AWESOME! *huggles Houndoom*

Almost everyone I know hates Pikachu. That's a no-brainer. My brother and sister put sticky notes on my Pikachu plushie that say "Pikapoo!" with a little piece of poop and stink lines drawn next to it.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree completely with Pikachu Goddess there. I love Absols (disasters? sickle-horn-blade thing? Fluffyneww? YES) Poochyena and Mightyena are also awesome, like Houndoom. And I love Giratina and Palkia because they're freakishly fun to draw. 

I love Linoone, which is usually ignored. However, I have found some fellow Linoone lovers, so I guess I can't say anything about that. 

.... I love Totodile. Most people go for Cyndaquil and Chikorita instead, but I love Totodile. And Murkrow. And Delibird. And Skarmory. All of which are usually ignored...


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 22, 2008)

> Almost everyone I know hates Pikachu. That's a no-brainer. My brother and sister put sticky notes on my Pikachu plushie that say "Pikapoo!" with a little piece of poop and stink lines drawn next to it.


That's so mean ;-; I like Pikachu! *holds up talking Pikachu plushie* "Pika! Pika!"


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 22, 2008)

I like Arceus. Arceus and Azelf are some of my favorites, but most people ignore Azelf and don't like Arceus 'cuz of his Uber stats.

I also like Drapion, and people don't usually notice Drapion. :(

And I freaking Loved my Bidoof when I first got it. Its so bloody cute <3 x3


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Aug 22, 2008)

I like bug types, I don't know why. People just don't seem to like bugs. Heracross, Yanmega, and Ledian are some of my favorites.


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 22, 2008)

Zubat
Politoed
Pineco
Swalot
Magmortar
Toxicroak

Actually I'm not too sure if people hate Toxicroak
There needs to be an opposite to this thread
"What Pokemon do you hate that other people like?"


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Aug 22, 2008)

Rattata. The only other person I know who really likes it is Dannichu.
I'm also one of the few who actually liked Bidoof before PMD2.
Zubat can be pretty cute sometimes.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 22, 2008)

I kinda like Pikachu also. It is so cute ^_^.

I also like the Totodile line. I usually go for the Water Starters. Except in the 3rd generation, I got Torchic.

I also like Primeape. I trained it to beat Brock (This was Yellow) and then it was my highest level Pokemon. Then, the game deleted itself. -_-


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 22, 2008)

Linzys said:


> Pachirisu and pikachu. :3 Everyone hates pikachu because it's supposedly popular.
> 
> Poor, poor pikachu.


What she said D:

I also like Linoone and Gorebyss and Cubone and a bunch of others that aren't hated but are pretty much ignored.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 22, 2008)

Ah, I like Pikachu too! It's not a bad Pokémon at all and I really do like to catch them on my FireRed~ (I also like Raichu. It's an awesome Pokemon. <3)

And whoo, more Poochyena/Mightyena fans!

;;Is waiting for another Beautifly fan;; Probably not, like I said, everyone hates poor Beautifly like the plague. (Butterfree is better, they all say.) D:


----------



## Jolty (Aug 22, 2008)

Gastrodon lol


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 22, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> ;;Is waiting for another Beautifly fan;; Probably not, like I said, everyone hates poor Beautifly like the plague. (Butterfree is better, they all say.) D:


 Oddly, I was thinking about this... I think it was yesterday. o.o Without having read this thread first, I mean. But yeah, I like Beautifly too, and I've also heard people say things like it's a ripoff of Butterfree. Beautifly is a pretty and interesting Pokémon. :3

 Hm, another Pokémon I really like that other people don't seem to is Gligar. Although it's probably that they just don't pay much attention to it rather than that they dislike it. It's so cute, and I love how it's a Ground and Flying-type with Poison traits. It's such a cute flying scorpion thing. :D


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 22, 2008)

I quite like Gligar. I'd sooner it be a representation of my western zodiac than dumb old Skorupi at any rate.

I lovelovelove Gastrodon. Her, Purugly and Mothim are by far my favourite D/P Pokemon.


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 22, 2008)

I like Nosepass. Why all the hate for nosepass?


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 23, 2008)

Invader Palkia said:


> I like Arceus. Arceus and Azelf are some of my favorites, but most people ignore Azelf and don't like Arceus 'cuz of his Uber stats.


Arceus and Azelf are some of my strongest Pokemon.=3



> And I love Giratina and Palkia because they're freakishly fun to draw.


I'm almost perfect at drawing them. Yes, they are indeed.

FAVORITE UPDATE: Umbreon because it seems forgotten and stuff.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 23, 2008)

...Umbreon, Absol and Houndoom are all very popular, last I checked. There might be people in your personal circle of friends that don't like them, but... Dark is one of the most popular types because they're all so "edgy" and "cool". Now if you loved Cacturne or Crawdaunt or one of the actually ignored Dark-types that would be one thing, but... how anyone could possibly say that Umbreon is by and large _unpopular_ is beyond me.

All of the early-Rattata-things, barring Bidoof and Bibarel--and I don't hate them, I just don't love them, either. Mightyena is made of awesome and Nintendo sucks for making a freaking hyena have lame Raticate stats. And Giratina. (Why people call it "ugly" when it's the only one of the three that doesn't look like a conehead or a dildo...? You'd think they'd appreciate it after that.) I do prefer Palkia to Dialga, by the way. Dildo>conehead any day.

There are probably more but I can't remember them so whatever. Most of what I like is popular or somewhere between that and kind of ignored, I guess.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 23, 2008)

RainbowRayquaza said:


> Rattata. The only other person I know who really likes it is Dannichu.


But what about meeeeeeee? I like rattata~ 

I also like Porygon and all its evos. I'm not sure whether it's loved or hated, but I know it's largely ignored. And I like Rotom. It's really innovative and it's also fun to draw. Or to color, at least. And I don't know why else I like it, but I just like it, you know... 

Ditto. :D Random blob thing is love.

Breloom is also love. It's a freakin' fighting mushroom with _claws_. That's like different shades of awesome in itself. 

Relicanth. I don't know why I like it, I just do. 

Most of the pokemon I like aren't the ones people hate, just the ones they ignore. Which, in a way, is worse than being hated...


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 24, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Now if you loved Cacturne or Crawdaunt or one of the actually ignored Dark-types that would be one thing, but...


Hot damn, add Cacturne and Sharpedo to my list please (assuming they're hated) :D
Updated list:


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 24, 2008)

Bidoof and Rattata. They're so cute!

Oh, and Koffing. Cuute ^^


----------



## zuea (Aug 25, 2008)

Kriisa Scorcher said:


> Almost everyone I know who likes Pokemon hate Amphoros. How can you hate a thing used as a beacon that's oh so cute and huggable! Plus, they hate Houndoom. How can you hate a very cute innocent dog with ultra cool horns, bones on it's back, it's slim and long tail, and EVERYTHING!!!! They're also afraid of it. Wonder why? *Houndoom howls* Still no idea.


i have no idea too i do like these pokemon


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 25, 2008)

i love rattata! i think its cute! and i kinda like dunsparce it makes me laugh its cute ^^ i love totodile too i am one in mystery dungeon time :D 
i love pikachu too how could anybody hate it? ... magikarp i dont hate them just because its the crapiest pokemon ever doesnt mean you should hate it!


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Aug 25, 2008)

Zubat is teh cute! It was one of the first pokemon I found out about, actually.
Absol and Houndoom are awesome, too.


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 26, 2008)

Dunsparce, Parasect, Jynx, Mr. Mime, Porygon, Ariados, Drapion, Qwilfish, Kecleon, Hypno, Likitung, Smeargle, Carnivine...

basically, i'm the guy that picks up all the pokes that people toss out.


----------



## Treechu (Aug 26, 2008)

Shadowstar said:


> Gratina. I rocks with high stats, a good moveset, and a Shell Bell. My friend hates Gratina because it looks "ugly".(I used to until I made it learn the Following moveset:
> Shadow Force(To annoy Dark Master)
> Psycic(can beat my other friend's Blaziken any day)
> Earth Power(You can't say that you can whip Dialga(Or any steel-type...) with it.)
> ...


No offense but these are terrible movesets. ._.;; Also Palkia is one of the best sweepers in Uber tier btw. And Gira is a wall.

But anyways to stay on topic I like Voltorb and Electrode. not really sure if they're hated but I sure don't see a lot of love for them.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 26, 2008)

Zubat. <3 And I know some people don't like Banette. And Plusle and Minun. And Palkia. And Dunsparce is _adorable._ And Pikachu. And a few others, I'm sure. D:


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 27, 2008)

cacnea and raichu is so underrated


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 28, 2008)

Lucario.  I'm not sure if many people hate it, but a lot of people say it's overrated...


----------



## Flareth (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh yeah, I also like Remorimaid (Sp?)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 29, 2008)

Dunsparce, yeah. I like it. It's awesome, and so cute :3


----------



## Darksong (Aug 30, 2008)

Flareth said:
			
		

> Remorimaid


Remoraid. :)

I have quite a few.

Purugly. Seriously, why does everyone dislike it? It's powerful, and not as large as it looks; its base speed is 112. HIGHER THAN CHARIZARD'S. Now that's awesome, don't you think?
And I, for some reason, think it's cute.

Jynx. It's supposed to be a humanoid.

Dialga. It's underrated.

Munchlax. Everyone thinks it's weak and dumb. I completely disagree. I used it on my team for the E4 in Diamond, and it ROCKED. And...

Butterfly Pokémon. Especially Beautifly because California's (nickname again) got its wings.

Raichu. Seriously, it's not that bad.

Magikarp. They're cute because they're worthless. Absol-lutely worthless. :3

Lucario. And Noctowl. Seriously. Awesomefish.

And Sunflora. People think it's ugly. For me, opposite. Cute. Yes.

Dunsparce wouldn't count since a lot of other people here like it.

That's it. As you see, I don't hate Pokémon unless I have a good reason to.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 31, 2008)

Froslass. I really like it.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 3, 2008)

I could tell you pokémon I dislike that other people like all day (night, in this case) but the other way around I can only recall two: Dewgong and Misdreavus.


----------



## Strawberry (Sep 3, 2008)

Skitty is just so adorable, I love it! My friend doesn't like it because it's too pink and cute D:


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 3, 2008)

Murkrow, Sharpedo, Palkia...everyone likes Dialga these days. I haven't seen many Dewgong fans either.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 3, 2008)

Rhyperior...

And why the hell hasn't it appeared at all in the anime? Have Paul/Shinji get one!


----------



## Invader Palkia (Sep 5, 2008)

Just remembered, I don't mind Lickilicky either.


----------



## Living Arrow (Sep 5, 2008)

Pidgeotto and Nidorino! :D


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 6, 2008)

Spinarak and Ariados.

C'mon, they're the most awesomesauce bugs in the game, excluding Scyther and Scizor D:


----------



## Zangoose (Sep 7, 2008)

Renteura said:


> *Seaking.*


FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Shock (Sep 7, 2008)

Zubat/Crobat ~ Okay, not many people go out of their way to hate the bat, but almost everyone says it's annoying (and, quite frankly, I do agree @@;), ugly, and weak. It's underrated, put bluntly - but I have this awesomefultastical Crobat named Sushi. My friends and I seriously fawn over her. She's powerful, believe it or not, and is one of my more trained Pokemon, despite still being rather low level-wise. Zu and Cro are my favorite Pokemon ever, aside from the next one...

Porygon (evolutions included) ~ Awesomefultastical.
Live with it.

Dunsparce ~ I thought it was cute, peeps. ;~;

ALL bug Pokemon ~ Let's face it, most bug Pokemon don't even get a second glance, as they are simply dubbed ugly and weak and tossed to the side like scraps of the all too popular Metagross! Caterpie, Weedle, and Wurmple are cute; Beedrill looks awesome, not ugly; with the right moveset, Beautifly can kick quite a few asses; and I'm sure I could think up of more!

Remoraid, Stuntank, Dialga, Munchlaz, Magikarp, (sometimes) Feebas, Rhyperior, Lucario, Seaking, Volrtorb, Pikachu, Paras/Parasect, Mime Jr., Bonsly/Sudowudo, Qwilfish, Kecleon, Likitung, Smeargle, Carnivine, Dialga, Palkia, Giratina, and various others... That are all too commonly tossed aside like a Dunsparce simply because they're ugly or considered overrated.

Let's aaaall face it, Splash. owns. Charizards.


----------



## The Alpha Banana (Sep 7, 2008)

Lickitung and Lickilicky I don't mind at all (especially Lickitung :3), even though Lickilicki could have been replaced with something...that didn't look retarded. D:

And Mightyena. It's cool. :D

Palkia's cool, too, and Giratina's among my favorite legendaries.

And if I ever get to be a Pokemon trainer, I'm getting a Mr. Mime.


----------



## firepoke4ever (Oct 26, 2008)

I get ridiculed for liking... you guessed it... Camerupt. I hear people joke about its humps, say it's useless because it's slow, etc. I like it because it can kick ass. That's all.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Oct 26, 2008)

Absol.  I think they're SOOOOOO cool, but no-one else likes them.

Oh yeah, Shaymin as well.  It's an absolute CANNON on the battlefield when given Sunny Day, Solarbeam, Grass Knot and Synthesis - and it's SO CUTE!

[edits] Sorry.  CapsLock got stuck on. XD


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 27, 2008)

Let's see...

Heatran and Shaymin (but only in the original hedgehog form--Sky "Forme" is garbage) are easily my favorite D/P legendaries, and also probably the two that get the most undeserved hate from other people.


----------



## Abufi (Oct 27, 2008)

Black Rayquaza said:


> Absol.  I think they're SOOOOOO cool, but no-one else likes them.
> 
> Oh yeah, Shaymin as well.  It's an absolute CANNON on the battlefield when given Sunny Day, Solarbeam, Grass Knot and Synthesis - and it's SO CUTE!


last time i checked, everyone loves absol o.o  same for mightyena and rhyperior.  i don't like absol or rhyperior much, and i could be wrong, but a lot of people seem to like them.
ANYWAY for me it's nosepass and probopass.  i suppose i can understand why people would dislike them, they look strange and such, but i personally like them quite a bit.  especially probopass, because it looks absolutely hilarious and has pretty good defense stats, i believe.  probopass is one of my favorite pokemon :3
and, to a lesser extent, but still not many people seem to like them, grimer and muk.  i have no idea why, but all of a sudden i find them to be the coolest guys ever.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 27, 2008)

firepoke4ever said:


> I hear people joke about its humps


Who doesn't :D

Fwee, females have bigger humps.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 28, 2008)

Umm... well I don't really know which ones are generally disliked, but like I like the pre-evos to well-liked pokemon.
Like I prefer magnemite to magneton and riolu to lucario.
Oh, and the Sinnoh trio. Everyone seems to dislike them, but I like them.


----------



## Griffin (Oct 28, 2008)

I love Hoothoot! It's a spherical owl! What's not to love?

And Houndoom is cool. So is Mightyena.

Ampharos is adorable. *glomps her stuffed Ampharos*

Bidoof is fluffy. Therefore, it is adorable.

So there.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2008)

I seem to come across surprisingly few fellow Meowth and/or Alakazam fans, actually ;(


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 3, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I seem to come across surprisingly few fellow Meowth and/or Alakazam fans, actually ;(


What? No way. Those two are awesome.

However, I've always been fascinated by the lack of Clefable fangirls. In my opinon, Clefable is pretty damn great. It's just one of those Pokémon you look at and then start wishing you were it. _That's_ how great it is.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 3, 2008)

Umm, Zigzagoon. It beith awesome.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 5, 2008)

Mainly Oddish and the Nido family. However, it was the Nido family's greatest fansite that started my love for them.  I know they're not the strongest Pokemon, but they are pretty cool.

Oddish is just adorable, and I have an Oddish plushie that is so, so soft.


----------



## Frozen Weta (Nov 7, 2008)

Scizor.  I love it as much as I love Scyther, though everyone seems to hate Scizor for being a sluggish, bulky Scyther.

Zubat is totally cute, too.

Strangely enough... I've actually sort of taken a liking to Nosepass and Probopass, even though I hated them just a while ago.

I also like a bunch of those Pokemon that nobody really hates, but nobody gives a crap about them.  (I feel somewhat identified with that...)


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 26, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Ditto. :D Random blob thing is love.


^ I loves Ditto <3 When I was 5 it was my favorite Pokemon, back then I thought it was the most powerful Pokemon :D



Darksong said:


> Dialga. It's underrated.
> 
> Butterfly Pokémon. Especially Beautifly because California's (nickname again) got its wings.
> 
> ...


^Agrees



mumei_tensai said:


> Oh, and the Sinnoh trio. Everyone seems to dislike them, but I like them.


^ I love the Sinnoh trio. Not as much as the Birds or cats/dogs/whatevers but still REALLY like as in, my top 10 or 20.



Strawberry said:


> Skitty is just so adorable, I love it! My friend doesn't like it because it's too pink and cute D:


AGREES 100% Skitty rule. I don't know why they aren't really liked that much, maybe it's the pink. I don't really like pink but I like Skitty, just ignore th colour and go with it.

What if Beautifly is a rip off of Butterfree?

It was only a case of who came first. If Beautifly came in the first gen and Butterfree in the third people would accuse Butterfree of being a rip off. Beautifly is more pretty~


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Nov 26, 2008)

FTW!
Always liked it, used to be my very first favorite Pokemon.


----------



## Thorne (Nov 26, 2008)

Probopass: Most people hate it, but I really love that mustache! XD
Banette: Voodomon? Fuck yeah!
Shedinja: the coolest bug EVER.
Registeel. My one of my favorite legendaries, it's pretty cool actually.
Uxie: it's soooo cute! :3 Everyone prefers Azelf because of it's attack stat, but Uxie is just so awesome.
tangrowth: A pile of wines evolves into a BIGGER pile of wines? FUCK YEAH!

And that's it, I suppose. :/


----------



## see ya (Nov 26, 2008)

Sky-form Shaymin. Yeah, it's front sprite is a little wack, but the thing's cute, really. And kick-ass in battle. Sub-seed FTW. Land-form's great too. Very cute. :3

Also, Mawile. He was like the only pokemon I used in Ruby, and it was epic. :D And the Mareep line. Electric sheep are awesome, and don't try to deny it.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 27, 2008)

Skymin said:


> Sky-form Shaymin. Yeah, it's front sprite is a little wack, but the thing's cute, really. And kick-ass in battle. Sub-seed FTW. Land-form's great too. Very cute. :3
> 
> Electric sheep are awesome, and don't try to deny it.


I never knew people hated Sky Shaymin?

Mareep are ever so CUTE and warm and cuddly. Flaaffy aren't as likeable for me and Ampharos I was considering for my favorite six Pokemon. 

I like a lot of 'hated' Pokemon but I don't REALLY like them...my top six are:

Eevee, Skitty, Vulpix, Mudkip, Ralts, Absol.

^ Is there one that isn't somewhat popular?


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 27, 2008)

I love the zubat line which everyone seems to hate for some reason. o.O


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 27, 2008)

Zubat, whilst others use Charizards/ *intert regional Pidgey* to flyaround, I use Zubat and it's evolutions.

Bidoof. I just think they're so cool for some reason.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 27, 2008)

Mawile, Abomasnow... The latter is freezingly cool.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Nov 28, 2008)

Crobat, Smoochum (don't have a clue why), Riolu/Lucario (I like Riolu more at the moment), Gallade (I was surprised to find many people who hate it), Dialga, Giratina, Nidoran male/Nidorino, Breloom (I cried from happiness when my first Shroomish evolved), Marshtomp (but not Mudkip or Swampert), Absol, Poochyena/Mightyena, Houndoom, Misdreavus, Haunter, Banette, Sableye... that's pretty much it. Oh, and Totodile (recent obsession). There aren't really many I don't like.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

Gardevoir Girl said:


> Riolu/Lucario, Gallade, Dialga, Absol, Houndoom


Lots of people like Riolu/Lucario, Gallade, Absol and Houndoom. Generally if the Pokemon has quite a few people with them in their username[or avatar but not as much] then they're popular.


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Nov 30, 2008)

You know, I think I kind of like unknown, even though it only knows one move. And sometimes I like Magikarp. Cause it's cute. :D


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, Magikarp are cute :D I don't like Feebas through.


----------

